# Top 11 best films



## CyberFox (Mar 20, 2008)

I understand you Furs have different taste in cinema
Here's my Top 11 Best Films

1. Watership Down
2. Head
3. The Tune
4. Raggedy Ann and Andy: A Musical Adventure
5. Yellow Submarine
6. Stuart Little (1 & 2)
7. Spaceballs
8. Magical Mystery Tour
9. The Phantom Tollbooth
10. Over The Hedge (You can't beat a visual Nacho Dust Mushroom Cloud)
11. UHF


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 20, 2008)

Top 11 i've seen so far

1. No Country for Old Men
2. Juno
3. Stardust
4. Ratatouille
5. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
6. Cloverfield
7. Across the Universe
8. I, Robot
9. 1408
10. Flushed Away
11. POTC: Curse of the Black Pearl

I have to get used to different genres


----------



## Lucid (Mar 20, 2008)

umm, in no order really

-Requiem for a Dream
-Memento
-Fight Club
-American Beauty
-28 Days Later
-City of God
-Pi
-Little Children / In the Bedroom
-Fargo
-Trainspotting
-The Life Aquatic


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 20, 2008)

I shall also refrain from ranking mine:

-Across the Universe
-Castle in the Sky
-V for Venetta
-Fullmetal Alchemist: Conquerer of Shamballa
-Freedom Writers
-Corpse Bride
-Nightmare Before Christmas (I am proud to say I liked this one BEFORE it became cool)
-Lion King
-Stranger Than Fiction
-Chocolat
-Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Huey (Mar 21, 2008)

I always have the list of my 103 favorite films handy. They're in alphabetical order, though, but I've picked and ranked the following eleven based on how I feel now:

1.	The Godfather
2.	Citizen Kane
3.	Sunset Boulevard
4.	Spirited Away
5.	The Boat
6.	12 Angry Men
7.	Pan's Labyrinth
8.	Pulp Fiction
9.	Ratatouille
10.	Star Wars
11.	The Lion King


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 21, 2008)

I ordered them the best I could

1. Back To The Future trilogy
2. Shoot 'Em Up
3. V For Vendetta
4. 28 Days Later
5. Donnie Darko
6. Team America
7. Running Scared
8. Shaun Of The Dead
9. Dogma
10. I Am Legend
11. A Scanner Darkly


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 21, 2008)

Why eleven?  Wait...

-8 1/2
-Le SamouraÃ¯
-Das Boot
-Ikiru
-Les Triplettes de Belleville
-Tampopo
-Mononoke Hime
-The Seventh Seal
-My Left Foot
-Monty Python and The Holy Grail
-Champions Forever:  The Formula One Drivers


----------



## sage_mines (Mar 22, 2008)

1. Finding Neverland
2. Lost in Translation
3. El Laberinto del Fauno
4. The Departed
5. The Breakfast Club
6. Fargo
7. Clueless
8. Babel
9. Crash
10. Little Miss Sunshine
11. Jawbreaker


----------



## harpier (Mar 24, 2008)

1.Balto
2.The Golden Compass
3.The Spiderwick Chronicles
4.The Lion King
5.Jurassic Park movies
6.Princess Mononoke
7.10,000 BC
8.The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Wicth and The Wardrobe
9.The Lord of the Rings Triology
10.Eragon
11.Epic Movie

Laugh at me if you want, but I don't care. I like these movies.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 24, 2008)

1. space balls
2. Fightclub
3. Starwars
4. Philidelphia
5. Apocolypse now
6. Memphis bell
7. Finding Nemo
8. office space
9. South Park
10. Event horizon
11. Jurrasic park


Well, those are the only ones I can think of right now, why does no one else have apcolypse now in theres? I thought it was pretty good, well except for the little snipit at teh beging where hes in his bedroom. But like the boat scene where they get close to cambodia and everyone jump into teh river trying to get on the boat and get away from teh outpost was really good.


----------



## The_brown_wolf (Mar 24, 2008)

1: The Adventures of Baron Munchausen
2: Alien
3: Star Wars: A new hope
4: Steam boy
5: Tron
6: The Land Before Time
7: Clerks
8: The Transformers: The Movie (1986)
9: Evil Dead
10: Blues Brothers
11: The Wraith

I recommend you see all of them.


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 24, 2008)

1. lion king 2
2. lion king
3. Balto
4. 101 dalmations
5. pokemon 8
6. pokemon 4
7. pokemon 2
8. pokemon 1
9. pokemon 9
10. pokemon 3
11. pokemon 5

RETARDED SYNDROME :'D


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 24, 2008)

The_brown_wolf said:
			
		

> 1: The Adventures of Baron Munchausen
> 2: Alien
> 3: Star Wars: A new hope
> 4: Steam boy
> ...




now which evil dead are we talking about cause theres two of them and I personally thought the second was better then the first despite the lack of girls being raped by trees.


----------



## The_brown_wolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
			
		

> The_brown_wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do like the second over the first but you have to love the first for the bad acting, special effects and bad writing, for without it Evil Dead 2: Dead by dawn and Army Of Darkness would have never been.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 24, 2008)

The_brown_wolf said:
			
		

> Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh of course, And had it not been for the first evil dead Bruce Camble would not have become the bad ass action star he is today. To be honest I think the reason for that is actully the evil dead series itself. I mean lets face it, The evil from evil dead is probably the worst. I mean which is more evil? a guy with a jet pack freezing you in some crappy rock were you stay comelpetly unconcious as you die a slow but painless death, or having a tree royaly screw your girl and then just about force you to lop off your own murederous hand while you're trying to reprice the corn?


----------



## Halfeb_the_Dingo (Mar 24, 2008)

Not going to rank mine, but, these are my 11 most faiorite movies of all time.

-Robin Hood: Men in Tights
-Galaxy Quest
-X-men Saga
-10 Things I Hate About You
-Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy
-Pirates Of The Carribian Trilogy
-One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest
-Transformers
-Street Fighter
-The Lion King
-Half Baked


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Mar 24, 2008)

This is tough. I have so many I like. I don't think I can rank them.
Inherit the Wind
12 Angry Men
E.T.
Star Wars Trilogy
African Queen
The Man Who Knew Too Much
The Rear Window
Independence Day
The Lion King
Beauty and the Beast
Van Helsing


----------



## kerus (Mar 25, 2008)

My favorites in no specific order:
Avalon by Mamoru Oshii
Donnie Darko
Ghost in the shell
Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence
Das Boot
Schindler's List
LÃ©on
Equlibrium/Cubic
The Boondock Saints
Snatch
Mononoke-hime


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Mar 25, 2008)

-Aliens
-Seven
-Fight Club
-Blade Runner
-Predator
-Terminator
-Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
-Monty Python: Now for Something Completely Different
-Mortal Kombat
-The Green Mile
-Monty Python: The Quest for the Holy Grail


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 25, 2008)

In order:
- Shaun of the Dead
- One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest
- Full Metal Jacket
- Transformers (2007)
- The Matrix
- Fargo
- Hot Fuzz
- Army of Darkness
- 28 Days Later
- Tron
- 300


----------



## Renian (Mar 25, 2008)

Off of the top of my head?...

Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Jaws
Star Wars
Goonies
Home Alone
Tora! Tora! Tora!
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
Trading Places
Tron
Spiderman 2
Indiana Jones


----------



## Kitomi (Mar 26, 2008)

This is in no order. 

o- The Lion King
  This movie does everything right. 
o- Gattaca
  If anything this would be my number one. To me its the ultimate "dont tell me what I cant do" story. I love the main character and all he does to prove himself.
o- Closer/ Requiem for a dream/ Crash
  Never have I felt so bad for the characters at the end of a movie.
o- Babel
  A slightly different reason than the previous one. It made me feel strong hatred towards some of the characters. Never have I been so pissed off. I applaud that.
o- The Matrix Trilogy
  I know a lot of people will disagree with me on this. I thought this was great. I really like the stories of "an ordinary guy doing the impossible".
o- Cardcaptor Sakura series
  This isnt really a movie unless youre talking about the movies themselves. I love the way things are foretold.

Thats all I can think of for now. =/


----------



## Katana2 (Mar 31, 2008)

1: *Network*

Brilliant script by Paddy Chafesky, brilliant direction by Sidney Lumet, and brilliant acting by those all around. The sex sequence is ridiculously funny, the monologues over-the-top, and the whole thing exhibiting a supreme balance between farce and biting satire.

2: *8 1/2*

What can be said but brilliant? An incredibly difficult film the first time through, but ultimately incredibly rewarding. The fade to black presents not a pessimistic ending but an optomistic one: now there are opportunites for more films.

3: *Eyes Wide Shut*

Incredibly slow-moving, but tremendously dream-like and wonderful. Whatever is lost in the awkward pacing is easily made up by the brilliant acting and story.

4: *The Godfather*

Again, what can be said?

5: *Punch-Drunk Love*

Everyone hates it, but I'm not sure why. I wrap myself up in it every time I see it. I relate far too well with Sandler's character here; his mental breakdowns are hauntingly similar to the kind I used to suffer from. It's colorful, frightening, and irresistably romantic. Emily Watson is adorable.

6: *The Royal Tenenbaums*

A little too self-assured at times, but the direction far makes up for it, as does the acting. Anderson is a little goofy at times, but when he's brilliant, he's brilliant. If I had to pick any one person to direct a JD Salinger novel, it'd be him.

7: *Interiors*

A strangely haunting Woody Allen drama, gorgeously shot and moody as hell. Zero comdy in this one, and that's probably why I love it so. It was either this or *Autumn Sonata*, by the way. They're interchangeable.

8: *Night For Day*

Not a great film, in the normal sense, but it captures what I love and hate about filmmaking so well that I can't help but adore it.

9: *Alphaville*

Godard = <3

10: *3 Women*

Altman at his most surreal and nighmarish. The hospital sequence gave me nightmares. I would love to see this again.

11: *Blade Runner*

Spectacular sci-fi. It surpasses all the expectations of the genre by providing a genuine mood and story, and not just whiz-bang visuals.

Damn, there are _not_ enough spots.


----------



## Regist (Apr 4, 2008)

Ha! A 16 year olds top 11

1. lilo and Stitch
2.Monty Python and the Holy Grail
3.Halloween ( old version )
4. The Crow ( wonder why this han't been mentioned yet? )
5.Kiki's Delivery Service
6.Saw
7.Euro Trip
8.anchorman
9. Akira
10. Ghost in the Shell
!1.Boondock Saints.


Whew. Nice list of movies if I do say so myself.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 5, 2008)

Gosh the only ones off the top of my head right now are:

Arsenic and Old Lace
The Cranes are Flying
No Country for Old Men
Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory

and some others and shit.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's my list of the Top 11 Best Films:

1. The Bourne Identity
2. War of the Worlds (The 1953 version)
3. The Time Machine (The 1960 version)
4. Schindler's List
5. Bullit
6. Star Wars
7. Men in Black
8. Pirates of the Caribbean
9. The Blues Brothers
10. Ice Age
11. Jurassic Park


----------



## KalinaEllenberg (Apr 6, 2008)

I no particular order:

 - Star Wars 3-6 (5 is best)
 - Star Trek 1-10
 - Tron
 - The Last Starfighter
 - Top Gun
 - Indiana Jones 1-3
 - The Godfather
 - The Matrix (Only first one)
 - 300
 - Lord of the Rings 1-3
 - Blade Runner


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 6, 2008)

in no order
these are movies i have seen over 20 times

the fantastic adventures of Unico
Princess Mononoke
My neighbor Totoro
watership down
the last unicorn
secret of NIHM
Castle in the Sky
Neverending Story
Nightmare before Christmas
Land before Time (the first one!)


			
				KalinaEllenberg said:
			
		

> I no particular order:
> 
> - Star Wars 3-6 (5 is best)
> - Star Trek 1-10
> ...




HA i remember that movie! i liked it ALOT and its one of them old films you never hear about....
another old good one was "batteries not included" really good effects for its time and such a fun film


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 6, 2008)

Let's see... In no particular order:
- Labyrinth
- Steal This Movie
- Kids in America
- Kamikaze Girls
- Digimon: The Movie
- Pokemon the First Movie
- The Cowboy Bebop movie
- Howl's Moving Castle
- Rent
- Quest for Camelot
- Mulan

Nice bit of diversity there. ^.~


----------



## Winter (Apr 9, 2008)

Also in no particular order:

Lock, Stock & Two Smoking Barrels
Blazing Saddles
Seven Samurai
Spirited Away
The Neverending Story
Spaceballs
Alien
Wag the Dog
Cube
The Adventures of Picasso (Swedish)
You Are Not Alone (Danish)


----------



## Madness (Apr 9, 2008)

My favourite 11 movies would have to be:
11. Terminator 1
10. Detonator Orgun
9. Battle Royale
8. Alien
7. Demolition Man
6. War of the Worlds
5. Full Metal Alchemist Conqueror of Shambala
4. Orguss 02
3. Short Circuit
2. Aliens
1. Terminator 2 Judgement Day.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 14, 2008)

wow I'm surprised but nobody has any lists that make me vomit out of my eyes in disgust yet. 

I must say, you furries aren't movie-illiterate for the most part. 

anyway, my list, in a very loose order, off the top of my head. 

-My Neighbor Totoro
-Phantom of the Paradise <-- I could have this movie playing continously in front of my face for the rest of my life and never get sick of it.
-Evil Dead 2
-Dead Alive (Braindead in the UK)
-Evil Dead 3: Army of Darkness
-Evil Dead
-Saw
-Hostel
-Kill Bill
-No Country For Old Men
-Nosferatu

...can you tell I'm a horror movie freak?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 17, 2008)

1. Terminator 2: Judgement Day
2. Fox & The Hound
3. Airplane!
4. Secret of NIMH
5. The Producers
6. Back To The Future III
7. Willow
8. The Towering Inferno
9. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
10. Star Trek IV: Voyage Home
11. Star Wars trilogy


----------



## RedVein (Apr 19, 2008)

I have not seen that many movies but the ones that I think are awesome are;

*Labyrinth*
I really, really love this film. I like the imaginative feel of it, and how everything is just so artistically put into place so that it seems _spacially_ out of place. 

*Final Fantasy 7: Advent Children*
OK, I know this is going to get alot of you to start attacking me, buuuuut, this is the only video game based movie that actually sticks with the story line, and yea I know that, that is still no 'real' reason to watch this movie and like it, but it is just sooo awesome.

*Modern Times*
Ok, so I barely saw this movie today, but it is sooo freaking funny. I feel mad and I want to beat myself up for not watching Charlie Chaplin movies earlier in life, but I am sooo glad that I had a chance to watch this today. 

*Amelie*
A little French film that is so simple and amazing. I only saw it once, but I just fell in love with it. The plot is so simple and the characters are so well written that it's just one of my instant favs

*Kiki's Delivery Service*
A nice Miyazaki film about a little girl wanting to be an apprentice witch at a big town. I love the characters and how cute everything is.

*Se7en*
This was sooo freaking amazing, and scary at the same time, the ending was so amazing and unexpected that I was in shock for a good 30 minutes after watching it. 

Boyfriend chiming in: David Fincher is really an amazing director. It seems like he's breaking out of his norm with his next film, *The Curious Case of Benjamin Button*, which is good. *Se7en* is great; the bleach-bypass is gorgeous. The whole film has a surreal feel that fits it perfectly. I'm not entirely satisfied with the ending, but still, very, very good.

*Requium for a Dream*
I was so freaking scared of this movie, and I loved it at the same time. I loved the musical score in this and the way that the seasons went by with little change between the characters.

Boyfriend chiming in: I don't love this film _quite_ as much as when I first saw it. Now it feels a little overexcited at times, but still a perfectly good adaptation of the frenetic book. The fast editing and schitzophrenic film lenses serve the film perfectly. It's probably the most really tragic film in recent time.

*Punch-Drunk Love*
Adam Sandler felt so out of place to me from the other movies that I know him from, but at the same time he was so freaking perfect for this film. I loved how there were little and major relations to artist, and how the music was well added.

Boyfriend chiming in: This is one of my favorite films. The use of Jeremy Blake's art and Jon Brion's music mixed with Anderson's eclectic direction (here he's influenced by Tati and Godard's *Une Femme Est Une Femme*) are blended incredibly well. I personally hate Sandler in any of his own movies (although, I do respect him for making movies he obviously wants to make), but here his stock Sandler character is put in similarly outlandish circumstances, but suddenly there are circumstances, and the stock character's stock quirks are no longer funny. The movie isn't "funny" in any normal sense, although there are many opportunities for jokes that Anderson directly avoids (the doctor Barry asks for help turns out to be a dentist). As well as looking incredible, and deeply saturated with mood, the nervous breakdowns Sandler's character suffers are presented accurately (speaking, unfortunately, from personal experience; I can say the same thing about Duvall's portrayal in *The Shining*, again unfortunately).

*Princess Mononoke*
Another Miyazaki film that was so freaking amazingly done. I loved the feudal look of it, and how everything was not so action based as one would think it would be. 

*Spirited Away*
Yes more anime films. I love this one becasie of the magic feel and how everything is so freakin amazingly animated. It is so smooth and the lighting is so awesome that the smallest shimmer of a ring can be seen with each hand movemeant.

*Howls moveing castle*
yea more anime. This was so amazingly magical, as I had said before, but I liked the fact that it was also war related. The only thing I had a problom with, and I think I have said this before on another thread, is that they claim that he can eat the hearts of young girls. They did not explain why this is said, and they never touched the subject ever again.


----------

